# Free Shipping On Coopers Products



## AussieJosh (11/5/11)

Hey guys i have just been to the coopers web site and seen there doing Free shipping on coopers homebrew products Australia wide untill the 15th of may. I thought some of you may be interested!?
You have to order from the site though.
I just got me self some sparkling ale and a IPA. Saves a trip to the HB store.


----------



## Pennywise (11/5/11)

Cheers for the heads up, was just thinking I needed to put a few good kits down to get my stocks up


----------



## DU99 (11/5/11)

i might order a few can's myself..IPA and a irish stout


----------



## Jarthy (11/5/11)

Would be good if it was all their stuff as i wouldn't mind getting my hands on that showbag number 2 

but all i need is bottle caps


----------



## Bribie G (11/5/11)

So why would you pay $12.70 online for a tin of Lager etc, that you can get any day of the week for $10.50 at IGA or Woolies, or $11.00 at the LHBS?


----------



## alizzan (11/5/11)

BribieG said:


> So why would you pay $12.70 online for a tin of Lager etc, that you can get any day of the week for $10.50 at IGA or Woolies, or $11.00 at the LHBS?



It's your prerogative. But a lot of the other stuff (Thomas Coopers selection, Malt Extracts, PET bottles) are cheaper than I've found in Big W or Woolworths. Plus, it's free shipping, meaning that the petrol you use to drive to Woolworths/Big W/HBS is not being spent. 

Thanks for sharing, though, Josh.


----------



## RobboMC (11/5/11)

I saw a guy at Woolies the other night scooping up a special, marked down to $8.50 for a can of lager. He had 10-11 cans in his trolley. And yes he was checking the best by date on every can.

Smart man, very cheap beer, but still only a plain old lager.


----------



## earle (11/5/11)

If your a member you also get a further 10% discount on the listed prices. Makes the malt extract about $8 a tin which is quite a bit cheaper than my local supplier.


----------



## AussieJosh (11/5/11)

BribieG said:


> So why would you pay $12.70 online for a tin of Lager etc, that you can get any day of the week for $10.50 at IGA or Woolies, or $11.00 at the LHBS?




My LHBS charges over $16 for sparkling, IPA, Pils, Irish stout ect.... And i cant get them from BIG W or Wollies. On line there $13.50 -$14.50 Pluss there get sent to me for free.

Although i brew AG i am selfish and dont want all my friends and family drinking it all! :lol:


----------



## ploto (11/5/11)

earle said:


> If your a member you also get a further 10% discount on the listed prices. Makes the malt extract about $8 a tin which is quite a bit cheaper than my local supplier.



Indeed, for cans of extract it is well worth it. Much as I like to support the bricks & mortar LHBS, $14~ for a can of extract plus petrol, time, surly shopkeep, or $8 delivered to my door - sorry, no contest.


----------



## DU99 (11/5/11)

but least i know the stock is current and up to date,i wouldn't buy the basic can's from cooper's get them cheaper elsewhere,but the top of line product i would buy on this offer..


----------



## The Giant (11/5/11)

Hmmm 28 days for delivery?? I need it for brewing this weekend! hahah


----------



## barry2 (11/5/11)

Thanks for the tip.I bought the Pilsener and Brew Enhancer 2 as it works out well with the free freight and 10% discount as a member.


----------



## DU99 (11/5/11)

Allow 7-21 working days it says on my receipt


----------



## shavey147 (11/5/11)

The Giant said:


> Hmmm 28 days for delivery?? I need it for brewing this weekend! hahah




From memory, the last order that I put in through Coopers turned up 3 - 4 days later, I think the 28 days would just be there to cover themselves if something goes wrong somewhere along the production line.


----------



## Wolfy (11/5/11)

shavey147 said:


> From memory, the last order that I put in through Coopers turned up 3 - 4 days later, I think the 28 days would just be there to cover themselves if something goes wrong somewhere along the production line.


One would hope that the products have already been made and packed, so that you do not need to wait for production delays. Most likely the time is just to cover their or their courier or Aust Post's ass if they are slow shipping the items to you.


----------



## hotchilli (11/5/11)

thanks for the heads up. I just became a member and placed an order to get my stocks up - at around $8 for extract that's good value.

I couldn't find anything on the site about the free shipping, but sure enough, there it was on the very last page of the checkout. Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## The Giant (12/5/11)

at $8 a can of extract delivered they can take all 28 days if they must


----------



## Bribie G (12/5/11)

$8 covers my typical all-grain bill any day of the week.



</troll>


----------



## Pennywise (12/5/11)

BribieG said:


> </troll>



Nah, you need more cowbell


----------



## The Giant (12/5/11)

BribieG said:


> $8 covers my typical all-grain bill any day of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> </troll>




haha bite me Bribie
When i get my urn I will be taking u up on ur generous offers to people and come up to bribie and drink all ur beer while u show me BIAB hahaah


----------



## Ollieb (12/5/11)

Aussie Josh! You Bloody Legend! Thanks for the heads up cause now I'm stocked up!  Yeeeew!


----------



## Cube (14/5/11)

Fantastic. Ordered 4 cans of light malt extract, 3 cans of pilsner and one can of their ipa. 

I'm thinking of a can of LME with each kit and some extra hops so will get four brews out of eighty something bucks delivered with the 10% off. Sweet.


----------



## sic_vl (15/5/11)

Excellent promotion. Only brought a few things. I hope they run this again when the funds are looking a little better. and the LME cans are unreal at about $8 when the store i'd noramally buy them from cost about $12 - $13. Thank you Mr Coopers!!!


----------



## jurule (2/6/11)

Well it's been at least 21 days now and still waiting. Free shipping is great but not when the wait is this long. 


----------



## Braumoasta (2/6/11)

jurule said:


> Well it's been at least 21 days now and still waiting. Free shipping is great but not when the wait is this long. 



I received my goodies after about 5 working days, and that was sending them all the way here to Perth...


----------



## craigsale (2/6/11)

jurule said:


> Well it's been at least 21 days now and still waiting. Free shipping is great but not when the wait is this long. 



I orderd on the 3rd day of the big event and arrived within week. 3 boxes of supplies


----------



## jurule (2/6/11)

 and I'm a local Adelaide customer! I'm calling them tomoz


----------



## Pennywise (3/6/11)

Same, only took a few days. Deff give em' a call, with all the orders they would have got I'm sure there'd be some mishaps. I was more concerned about the dented cans I recieved. Never would have happened with a sack of grain....


----------



## earle (3/6/11)

Only took a few days for me too up in the Whitsundays. I was also wondering about the dented cans I received. Back in the gool ol' days when my wife (then girlfriend) worked at the company in Brisbane that was the Qld distributor for Coopers they didn't send out dented cans. In fact the guys in the warehouse would 'accidently' knock over a box and then have to brew the dented cans themselves. Thats how I got into brewing, dented cans bought home from work = cheap beer.


----------



## darthgus (3/6/11)

Yea same here - Mine were in Perth within a week of ordering..


----------



## Pennywise (3/6/11)

If they didn't leave the warehouse dented (which I'm sure is the case), the obvious lack of packaging should have led someone with half a brain to the fact they were going to get dented if shipped like that. I dunno, I pack shit like this all day so maybe I'm just good at what I do and a bit picky. I know one brewer on here commented on my packaging for a beer I sent them as, locked up like fort knox :lol: It got there though


----------



## The Giant (3/6/11)

I got 7 cans and everyone of them were dented and everyone was wrapped in cardboard

I got a feeling the promotion they were running was to get rid of all the dented cans! Blame it on the post or 'free delivery'


----------



## jurule (3/6/11)

Omg, it was delayed because they ran out of Dextrose??? and werent getting anymore til next week so order was on hold. So that would have been like 30 days before i got it. Needless to say i said hold on the dex just gimme the rest NOW! Wont be so excited in future, think ill just go to the shops or order from Beer belly!


----------



## Feldon (3/6/11)

Received mine within a week. Very well packed with scrunched up Yellow Pages and purpose cut pieces of cardboard between the tins. Not a scratch. Long use-by dates on the tins too. Packing must be a local thing and probably varies state to state according to the local depot/contractor and the way they do or don't do their thing.


----------



## mwd (13/6/11)

Well finally got round to opening my package of 5 cans today and 3 of them are quite heavily dented. The packaging however is intact with no sign of external damage so who knows how they got so bashed.


----------



## kocken42 (13/6/11)

I imagine this kind of scene happening in the warehouse on a slow day...







It would definitely explain the dents!


----------



## mwd (13/6/11)

My Little Pony said:


> I imagine this kind of scene happening in the warehouse on a slow day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha Ha yes then send them out to those cheapskates that cannot afford postage 

P.S. Managed to do a brew tonight and opened the wrong can doh luck has it I still had 500g of Breiss dried wheat extract so all was not lost but OG is a bit higher.


----------



## DU99 (13/6/11)

i got mine ages ago..don't blame cooper's,go look at the people that delivery the post..or does it help to be named cooper


----------



## The Giant (13/6/11)

I think coopers has to cop some blame. My cans were packed so tightly with cardboard around every can and dextrose and caps in between. Yet every can had decent amount of dents in them. 

I noticed tonight some are use by July 11. So I dare say the free postage was to clear out the warehouse. Not complaining at all though wish I got more. Checked today and 4 cans will cost me $20 in postage


----------



## QIK86 (15/6/11)

annoyed i missed out on this! only just found the thread. my lhbs and supermarkets don't even stock coopers unhopped extract or even some of the range of coopers kits, so would have been very helpful. bugger!


----------



## The Giant (15/6/11)

Anyone had any probs joining up to the 'order'?

I tried multiple times over the weekend and put in all my data only to hit finish and it just sits there looking like its loading with a red dot in the middle of the screen??


----------



## barry2 (15/6/11)

I got my cans and BE2 10 days after ordering.Very well packed and no dents or other damage.Expiry date on cans September 2013.I will be buying a larger supply next time there is free delivery.


----------



## hotchilli (15/6/11)

Damn, I just realised it's been over a month since I placed my order and I still havn't got anything. Do they send them out via Australia Post or do they use a courier?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/6/11)

hotchilli said:


> Damn, I just realised it's been over a month since I placed my order and I still havn't got anything. Do they send them out via Australia Post or do they use a courier?




Australia Post.


----------



## QIK86 (15/6/11)

hopefully registered..


----------



## mwd (15/6/11)

Probably you did not get the red slip to say parcel in local Post Office.


----------



## hotchilli (20/6/11)

hotchilli said:


> Damn, I just realised it's been over a month since I placed my order and I still havn't got anything....?



I sent Coopers an email on the 16th asking them to let me know what's going on with my delivery. 

They replied today with tracking numbers which tell me that they sent the box to Aus Post on the 17th! 

:angry: 

They hadn't even sent my order after a month! Good news is I should receive it this week.


----------



## mugley (20/6/11)

Mine took a month, with minor denting on all the cans. Totally worth it for the price though - and the free postcards were a bonus.


----------



## J Grimmer (29/8/11)

ratchie said:


> 20% off until fathers day.




Merchandise only though.


----------



## Ryan WABC (30/8/11)

J Grimmer said:


> Merchandise only though.



Damn! :angry:


----------



## The Giant (31/8/11)

Is it just me or have all their prices gone up as well for kits and extracts?


----------



## krusty_oz (20/12/11)

Just checked my inbox and seen that free shipping on orders over $100 is on again. Great if you want the Thomas Coopers cans.

"Free Shipping
Current Promotion 'Free Shipping for orders over $100' starts on 19 December 2011 and ends on 30 December 2011. During this period customers will not be charged freight for each order to the value of $100 or more delivered to an Australian address. Excludes all overseas deliveries. Total amount is the amount charged to customers after discounts have been applied."


----------



## DU99 (20/12/11)

Bigw has the standard range on special


----------



## The Giant (21/12/11)

krusty_oz said:


> Just checked my inbox and seen that free shipping on orders over $100 is on again. Great if you want the Thomas Coopers cans.
> 
> "Free Shipping
> Current Promotion 'Free Shipping for orders over $100' starts on 19 December 2011 and ends on 30 December 2011. During this period customers will not be charged freight for each order to the value of $100 or more delivered to an Australian address. Excludes all overseas deliveries. Total amount is the amount charged to customers after discounts have been applied."



Was going to get on board this but looks like all the web prices have gone up

$16 for international series and $11 for malt cans
My homebrew shop sells them for the same price! Think I will support them rather than having to spend $100 now


----------



## krusty_oz (21/12/11)

I noticed the same with the price, unfortunatly its not the case in Adelaide where the TC range is ~$19 and malt cans ~$14 yet they have the lowest freight cost being closest to the Coopers Brewery. 

The other joke with Adelaide is that there is a chain of 5 brew stores and none carry the locally made Coopers (and give you weird looks if you ask)


----------



## np1962 (21/12/11)

krusty_oz said:


> I noticed the same with the price, unfortunatly its not the case in Adelaide where the TC range is ~$19 and malt cans ~$14 yet they have the lowest freight cost being closest to the Coopers Brewery.
> 
> The other joke with Adelaide is that there is a chain of 5 brew stores and none carry the locally made Coopers (and give you weird looks if you ask)



The chain stores I assume you refer to are unlikely to ever have Coopers as the wholesale distribution rights are held by another chain of stores based out of Qld.
There are plenty of restrictions they place on supplying to HBS. Can't just walk into Coopers as a retailer and get supplies of Coopers product, as much as I would like to. :icon_cheers: 
Nige


----------



## mrTbeer (21/12/11)

Yeah my LHBS was $15.60 so it's cheaper than mail order even with free shipping.
Viva la retail!


----------



## np1962 (22/12/11)

NigeP62 said:


> The chain stores I assume you refer to are unlikely to ever have Coopers as the wholesale distribution rights are held by another chain of stores based out of Qld.
> There are plenty of restrictions they place on supplying to HBS. Can't just walk into Coopers as a retailer and get supplies of Coopers product, as much as I would like to. :icon_cheers:
> Nige



Clarification after I was given further info on this subject.

From what I have now been told from someone at Coopers the chain of Adelaide BrewC.... shops could indeed purchase and sell Coopers products if they chose.
I could also do so subject to certain conditions which I am unable to meet at this time, definitely something I will revisit in the New Year though.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Grott (18/8/14)

Just received email, free shipping on Coopers products over $50 until 29/8/14.
Cheers


----------



## paulyman (19/8/14)

Thanks for the heads up grott, I grabbed 6 extract tins. $17 from my LHBS, just over $10 and no postage with this deal. That'll make the planned 50L batch of Dr Smurtos golden ale nice and cheap!


----------



## panzerd18 (19/8/14)

For some reason the Coopers store keeps giving me an error 'Something went wrong' message.

I can't view anything.


When I use a proxy server it works. Something is wrong here.


----------



## Feldon (19/8/14)

It might be related to your browser if you are using Internet Explorer (IE).

There is currently a world-wide problem with IE resulting from a bodgy Microsoft update.

See: http://www.pcworld.com/article/2465631/microsoft-pulls-august-windows-update-after-crashes.html

There will be an automatic update from Microsoft to fix the issue eventually, or (if you are brave and/or knowledgeable) can go to the linked Microsoft page and play around with register entries to manually fix the problem.

Not to say this is the cause of your issue ordering from Coopers, but thought I'd mention it as I had a problem ordering from an online site yesterday and my IE browser has been a bit wonky of late.


----------



## chemfish (19/8/14)

I've been getting the error on firefox the last few days as well, oddly I can log in if i put something in the cart go to checkout and log in from there..... go figure


----------



## panzerd18 (19/8/14)

I deleted my cookies and that fixed it.


----------



## GNU (19/8/14)

What's deliver time to Melbourne like from placing order to receiving ?


----------



## indica86 (19/8/14)

Like, I don't know.


----------



## Dogshampoo (19/8/14)

GNU said:


> What's deliver time to Melbourne like from placing order to receiving ?


From my experience 2-3 days


----------



## panzerd18 (20/8/14)

Did they raise the club price in line with the retail price?


----------



## Grott (21/1/15)

panzerd18 said:


> Did they raise the club price in line with the retail price?


Would seem history does repeats itself. In another thread, it was mentioned free delivery was on the go again with Coopers, but they have snuck a big price increase on their cans. My recent lot of English Bitter as a member was $12.60, now$14.40!!!!!!!
I bet Big W many have had something to do with this as a major outlet.


----------



## Feldon (21/1/15)

Coopers English Bitter kit is listed at $13.49 on the Dan Murphy website.


----------

